

Linux on the TI-Nspire Calculator - bane
http://ndlessly.wordpress.com/2012/11/18/linuxa-new-milestone-for-openness/

======
yzzxy
I really need to get around to writing a Lisp for the Nspire. Should be easy
to implement the roots of lisp [0] in TI-Basic without resorting to Ndless.

[0] quote, atom, eq, cons, car, cdr, cond a la
[http://ep.yimg.com/ty/cdn/paulgraham/jmc.lisp](http://ep.yimg.com/ty/cdn/paulgraham/jmc.lisp)

